# Help with DIY flashlight



## yehoodx (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello All

I need your help with DIY cree flashlight, I just purchased by mistake DIY flashlight and then purchased the cree LED
its look like that i`m still missing a part to compete the building of the flashlight
Here is the Flashlight and the cree

the Q is what I`m missing and how to assemble it 

thx

X


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

It looks like you are missing the circuit board (Driver) as quoted in the description.
"Simply throw in your favorite Cree emitter and *driver (circuit board)* to make your own Cree LED flashlight




yehoodx said:


> Hello All
> 
> I need your help with DIY cree flashlight, I just purchased by mistake DIY flashlight and then purchased the cree LED
> its look like that i`m still missing a part to compete the building of the flashlight
> ...


----------



## datiLED (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

You are missing the driver board. You will need to get a driver that will work with the battery (or batteries) that you plan on using.

Something like this, or this would probably work well.

The brass ring is pressed into the aluminum pill to establish a ground path. The driver board is soldered to the brass ring, and the leads from the driver board are soldered to the LED. You will need to be sure that the contacts do not short against the reflector when you assemble everything. Be sure to use thermal paste under the emitter board. 

You should end up with a decent light when you are finished. You are doing the assembly, so you will know how it was put together and have that increased confidence.


----------



## yehoodx (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

thx for the reposed,
I will use 18650 battery.


----------



## Oznog (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

Might wanna check the spelling on your topic there.
Google "fleshlight" if you don't see the problem.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

Yeah, that thread title was way scary for a second there..


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

When I saw fleshlight I said to myself "am I on the right fourm?"


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Help with DIY fleshlight*

DIY Fleshlight?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

LMAO! 

Title fixed.


----------



## Fallingwater (Dec 30, 2008)

I suggest using this. I haven't yet used one myself (though I do have five on their way to me), but the specs seem all right, and it doesn't have stupid SOS modes that get in the way.

Oh, by the way, make sure you use some thermal goop inbetween the LED and the flashlight body.

Edit: it also seems that the LED you got is on the wrong star; you need a round one for that light, of 16mm I think (from the pictures on DX it seems too large to accept a 18mm round base). If you don't want to order another LED, I guess you could grind the star you now have down to the right size...


----------

